# Usine ATP water



## zanguli-ya-zamba (29 Jan 2013)

Hi , 
I was wondering if I can use directly the water from the tap to do my WC if I don't have livestock ??
I know that's a noob question haha ! But the only reason I don't do that, it's because after big rain here in Kinshasa the nation water society put some chlorine into theirs tank !! Some days you can smell the chlorine when you take a shower ! But that a not always ! 
So do you think that a small amount of chlorine is not good at all for plants ! ( by small amount I am saying that you can't smell it ) 

I am but tired of having big buckets of water for two days twice a week in my living room !!!

Thanks for your time

Regards 
Zanguli 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (29 Jan 2013)

The chlorine would only really harm fauna etc, if at all. Can you get hold of products such as seachem prime or any chlorine and chloramine remover over there?? 
I know a few people over here who don't use any tap water treatment but I personally didnt want to take the risk. 
If your saying on some days you can really smell the chlorine then it would be worthwhile looking for something to treat the water with  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (29 Jan 2013)

Hi thanks for your answer !
The only product I can have here is some aquasafe of tetra. 
And it is very pricy ! 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (29 Jan 2013)

Or put some water in a tub and an air stone and leave to 24hours, that will drive any chlorine in the water off. Only works with chlorine not chloramine.

Or make your own dechlorinator.
Dealing with chlorine and chloramine | The Skeptical Aquarist


----------



## Alastair (29 Jan 2013)

Can you get hma filters over there at all???


----------



## gramski (29 Jan 2013)

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi ,
> I was wondering if I can use directly the water from the tap to do my WC if I don't have livestock ??
> I know that's a noob question haha ! But the only reason I don't do that, it's because after big rain here in Kinshasa the nation water society put some chlorine into theirs tank !! Some days you can smell the chlorine when you take a shower ! But that a not always !
> So do you think that a small amount of chlorine is not good at all for plants ! ( by small amount I am saying that you can't smell it )
> ...


 

I believe that Vitamin C neutralises both free chlorine and chloramine but I don't know the dosage you would need.


----------



## Matt Warner (29 Jan 2013)

I'm sure one of the online stores will ship some dechlorinator to you. I would use seachem safe, as this is even more economical than prime and will last ages.


----------

